# Live train show in Calif.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all The Regal in NEB is going to run our studio live from Calif. with some trains guys running trains.. Glad to have you swing by and watch and chat with us.. 

I'ts live from around 9:30 am or so to 1 pm today. 

Hope to see ya here.. Noel, Jane & Jerry.. 

http://www.livestream.com/noelw


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

We are on "live" right now come on in and take a look Regal/Noel


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's all for watching.. we ran trains all day long and some trains at the end was 50 car trains and had to use intercom or yell at each other of switching cars.. fun day.. 
Tk's to Regal for running our studio and cams from NEB. later us'ens..... 

In a few days. We will make up a video of the run.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a short video we made up of our Disney train guy " Howard Lytle " running his train. Goofy stuff was there to. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_QF1gvAdsc


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

For our group to see .....Here is the rest of the train run.. If link not working as most post on here do.. just copy and paste it in your browser..later, me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4uEj2qZ8-Q 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0TSIJPNO7A 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIADeXT5Qc4 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYa4K9V7YkI


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like you had a good time! 

I enjoy that garden and all the water and two waterwheels...great fun!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, lots of time and effort go into the show's we enjoy doing, we just wish more people would come in and view, and enjoy what we do, and or have created on Livestream for your enjoyment. I know timing is a big problem, both shows were during the week one on Friday I believe and one on Wednesday. We announce them here, and elsewhere when we are going to do a show. At one time we took an informal survey to see what would work out best considering all that replied on what they thought was the best timing!! You know where that went, all over the board, so now we do a show when we can, and try to do on a Sat or Sunday afternoon, but even doing that doesn't seem like we get very many viewers. There are a few loyal return viewers, and all this is for free, and just because we enjoy doing it, so nobody is at a loss on anything, again we just wish more people would come in and view and or participate, you can participate even by getting your own channel which is free. Everything is free, all you need is a computer, high speed internet and a webcam. Noel, myself, and or the other 7-8 members of our group would be happy to help you guys if they have the time. Noel and I have lot's of time, so we are pretty much available, and if there is a question, and or answer we cannot provide we will see that someone will get you the answer!! 

So if nothing else come on in and enjoy us once in awhile if you can!! You actually see a "live" real time camera "live" on my or Noel's layout. Right now due to an illness for me in March, April, May, June, and other weather and or outdoor pest related issues (mosquitoes) carrying West Nile, I have not done much "live" outdoors this year, but have helped Noel by moderating his shows. So if you can and have a 1/2hr or an hour come on in and view us doing a live show. We run these usually anywhere from 2-6+ hrs. when we do one. You can chat with us live as we are doing these!! Below are the links to our two channels: 

http://www.livestream.com/noelw/ 



http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel/


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

We are "Live" today till around 5pm Kalifornia time out on Noel's layout come join us and watch the fun!!! Sunday the 30th of October. Regal 

http://www.livestream.com/noelw/


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Short videos from the live fri. (Oct 30 ) show. 

http://www.youtube.com/noelw71 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98MC_veIjaA


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, Regal,

Would it be possible for you guys to give a 'heads-up' a day or three before showtime? Seems like I'm always reading about your shows everal hours after they've closed!
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Merry Christmas "LIVE" show will be Friday Dec 23, 2011 from 6-8pm Kalifornia time and 7-9 MST tomorrow night, Be there or be square. Noel has something special lined up fer ya for tomorrow night so join myself Regal and Noel to watch it "LIVE" on his channel listed below. This will be our last show for this year, so come on in and support "the Ole guy" Noel as he mystifies, and amazes you with his feats of G-Scale extravaganza, it will leave you thinking "things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmm! 

http://www.livestream.com/noelw


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

p.s. Gary we always announce here and over there a day or two in advance so just watch MLS and you will see an advance notice usually. Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

BUMP!! Live Train show tonight 6-8 Kalifornia time 7-9 MST and so on, and so on through the time zones.. Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

BUMP again, for those who may have not seen our announcement for Noel's live train show tonight, hope you can all come in and join us for some holiday fun!! Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

As Regal said.. Hope to see ya on our live show from Neb. & Cailf. to finish out the yr. Just to do a few how to's and saying Happy Holadays form us'ens.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

BUMP!!! one more time show starts in under and hour. Hope to see all of you there last show for the year. Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and Tk's for those that watced our live show..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

The show last nite went really well, Noel went out again in his building something from nothing, and or things laying around, and made some nice little lamp posts and cross bucks and some other informational things. Thanks to all the guys who come in every time, and support us. This has been 3 years of testing, trying, upgrading, and a learning process for both of us, and the last two shows one for 7hrs. and this one for 2 have gone off with no hitches or glitches, so we enjoy doing them for you guys and appreciate your support by coming in and watching. If you haven't seen the show live because of timely events in your lives watch it on tape, I guarantee you will learn something, and be able to build something or improve your railroads by watching and seeing what Noel has in store for you in each show. Thanks again from Noel and Regal hope to see you on the next show if you missed this one. Happy Holidays Regal


----------

